# Mad Cow Disease …



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Mad Cow Disease …

In a rural program for famers, a female TV reporter, seeking the main cause of Mad Cow Disease, arranged for an interview with a farmer for his take on the matter.

This "True" interview went as follows:

The Lady reporter" I am here to collect information on the possible sources of Mad Cow Disease. Can you offer any reason for this disease?"

The farmer stared at the reporter and said: "Did you know that a bull mounts a cow only once a year?"
Reporter [obviously embarrassed]: "Well, Sir, that's a new piece of information. But what's the relation between this phenomenon and Mad Cow Disease?"

Farmer: "Miss, did you know that we milk a cow twice a day?"
Reporter: "Sir, this is really valuable information, but what about getting to the point?"

Farmer: "I am getting to the point, Miss." "Just imagine, if I was playing with your breasts twice a day … and only screwing you once a year, wouldn't you get mad?"

The TV interview was never aired.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

crude


----------



## vicci'smom (Nov 26, 2017)

that was cute! thanks for sharing


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Very cute


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Rafiki said:


> Mad Cow Disease …
> 
> In a rural program for famers, a female TV reporter, seeking the main cause of Mad Cow Disease, arranged for an interview with a farmer for his take on the matter.
> 
> ...


A good laugh to brighten a cold night. Thanks for posting the joke, I loved it.


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

Got a chuckle out of me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

Funny


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha! ha!


----------



## kaytea (Dec 17, 2017)

I laughed , not crude ...


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

Well ... a farmers perspective- down to earth - made me laugh out loud !!!
That’s a good sense of humor ????


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

????????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tee hee hee


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

???????????????? thanks for sharing


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Good one!


----------



## lupadom (Aug 5, 2017)

made me chuckle,thanks.


----------



## tbrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Love it!! Sorry gotta steal this!!


----------



## Norfolknan (Aug 4, 2014)

Great laugh thanks.


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

Hilarious


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

That's too funny.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Mad Cow Disease …
> 
> In a rural program for famers, a female TV reporter, seeking the main cause of Mad Cow Disease, arranged for an interview with a farmer for his take on the matter.
> 
> ...


I wonder why.


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry Mr. Farmer but you wouldn't get near me for either of your remediesquote=Rafiki]Mad Cow Disease …

In a rural program for famers, a female TV reporter, seeking the main cause of Mad Cow Disease, arranged for an interview with a farmer for his take on the matter.

This "True" interview went as follows:

The Lady reporter" I am here to collect information on the possible sources of Mad Cow Disease. Can you offer any reason for this disease?"

The farmer stared at the reporter and said: "Did you know that a bull mounts a cow only once a year?"
Reporter [obviously embarrassed]: "Well, Sir, that's a new piece of information. But what's the relation between this phenomenon and Mad Cow Disease?"

Farmer: "Miss, did you know that we milk a cow twice a day?"
Reporter: "Sir, this is really valuable information, but what about getting to the point?"

Farmer: "I am getting to the point, Miss." "Just imagine, if I was playing with your breasts twice a day … and only screwing you once a year, wouldn't you get mad?"

The TV interview was never aired.[/quote]


----------

